# Found eggs



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

A few weeks ago me and my husband both had a dream that one of my silkie was hiding eggs. We looked all over the coop but found nothing. Today I was sitting in the coop and I could believe what I saw. In between the nesting box's there is a little hiding place and I saw some eggs, and when I got finish taking them out there was sixteen eggs. Hope she not made at me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rich (Mar 9, 2013)

*The hen is just looking for a safe secluded place to lay.*


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Silkies are known for this. She would've soon started to go broody. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow my other black silkie only laid 2 and went bloody. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

mine stopped laying, at least thats what i thought until i looked in a cupboard in my shed and found 25 eggs lol


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow and I thought 16 was a lot 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

